#ubuntu-boot 2006-03-21
<uNcLePeAr> hi guy's ...
#ubuntu-boot 2006-03-22
<makx> ok posting to the more relevant channel
<makx> initramfs-tools gets minor wrong if you boot with root=341
<makx> simple testcase on http://paste.debian.net/5276
<makx> minor is the actual code, minorreal is what should be done
<makx> infinity?
<Kamion> infinity's not here ... you might be able to drag him over from #ubuntu-devel or something if he's still up
#ubuntu-boot 2006-03-23
<kbzadura> hola
#ubuntu-boot 2008-03-21
<ace_ace121> When i login, i get a dialog saying: HAL not started. I have to manually start it each time. how to start HAL at startup?? i tried sudo update-rc.d hal defaults,which gives this message " System startup links for /etc/init.d/hal already exist"
#ubuntu-boot 2009-03-20
<lba> Is anyone here?  I have a boot problem.
#ubuntu-boot 2010-03-26
<gellmar> ubuntulog: ?
<gellmar> ubuntulog: help
#ubuntu-boot 2010-03-28
<otoman> I've got problem with booting Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-boot 2012-03-21
<orionsonofneptun> anyone home
#ubuntu-boot 2014-03-18
<cvm> anyone here?
#ubuntu-boot 2016-03-23
<hardwire> hmm.
